# Uber driver escapes abduction at knifepoint by jumping out of her car at 60 mph



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-driver-escapes-abduction-knifepoint-225500402.html
A Nashville-based Uber driver survived a terrifying attempted kidnapping last week, according to a report from _News Channel 5_. The passenger in the back seat allegedly pulled a knife on the driver, 26-year-old Carolina Vargas, but she escaped by jumping out of the vehicle onto the highway.

Vargas first encountered Christopher Miller on Tuesday, May 5, when he ordered a ride and claimed his semi-truck had broken down. Vargas dropped Miller off at a hotel in Cleveland, Tennessee, outside Chattanooga near the Georgia border. As drivers often do to secure extra work, she made plans to pick him up and drive him to his truck in Nashville on Friday. She did just that, but this time, it was without the use of the Uber app.

Once the two were on the road, Miller allegedly pulled a knife, hit Vargas in the ribs, and forced her to drive into Georgia. Fearing for her life, Vargas jumped out of her vehicle onto the highway in order to escape. The Ford Explorer was reportedly going about 60 mph at the time. In addition to injuries sustained from the impact, Vargas' leg was also run over by the rear tire of the Explorer.

Somehow, Vargas did not break any bones, but she did sustain fairly serious injuries all over her body and is missing some teeth. "I didn't do anything to trigger him," Vargas told _News Channel 5_. "He put the knife here in my side and said, 'Now you are going to do what I say.'"

Vargas was able to provide police a photo of Miller, as she said she often takes pictures of her trips and passengers. Police were also able to obtain information from the Cleveland hotel. Although Miller fled the scene of the crime, police reportedly tracked his phone's GPS and located him at a Jacksonville, Florida, hotel, where he had several weapons.

In a statement to _News Channel 5_, an Uber representative said Vargas was not using the ride-sharing app at the time. Therefore, it was not an Uber trip and was against community guidelines to contact a customer without the use of the app.

https://www.newschannel5.com/news/n...pes-kidnapping-by-bailing-out-of-speeding-car


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

What in the Ted Bundy is wrong with that girl?

SMH. At least she's still around to learn a life lesson from this.


----------



## UberGoldPartner (Apr 1, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> What in the Ted Bundy is wrong with that girl?
> 
> SMH. At least she's still around to learn a life lesson from this.


She's not supposed to escape with her life by all means even if it means to jump out of a speeding car ? Hmm


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> As drivers often do to secure extra work, she made plans to pick him up and drive him to his truck in Nashville on Friday. She did just that, but this time, it was without the use of the Uber app.


I'm sure she was promptly deactivated?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberGoldPartner said:


> She's not supposed to escape with her life by all means even if it means to jump out of a speeding car ? Hmm


Did you read the article? She picked him up off the app.

*In a statement to News Channel 5, an Uber representative said Vargas was not using the ride-sharing app at the time. Therefore, it was not an Uber trip and was against community guidelines to contact a customer without the use of the app.*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....not an uber ride. What do we learn from this?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I'm sure she was promptly deactivated?


From the second article: 
_May 12_ _UPDATE: A representative from Uber said the incident did not take place when the rider and independent driver were using the Uber app and was not an Uber trip. Uber said it is against its community guidelines to get in contact once a trip is completed._



SHalester said:


> ....not an uber ride. What do we learn from this?


Don't take cash rides from Christopher Miller?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Did you read the article? She picked him up off the app.
> 
> *In a statement to News Channel 5, an Uber representative said Vargas was not using the ride-sharing app at the time. Therefore, it was not an Uber trip and was against community guidelines to contact a customer without the use of the app.*


BDSM date did not work out. :thumbup:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

So many questions:
Why is she driving Uber in a Ford Explorer?
What was that creep hoping to accomplish? (OK, I think I don't want to know)
Is that the first time that the creep has assaulted/raped/murdered a woman? 
Was jumping out at 60mph really the best option? (Though I shouldn't second guess her. She must have panicked when threatened with a knife).
How did the assailant in the back seat get control of the driverless vehicle going 60mph?
Why is Uber such a shitty company, can't even lend a compassionate word for an Uber driver who met a creep through the app?


----------



## UberGoldPartner (Apr 1, 2020)

What the . Maybe it was her pimp and he wanted his money.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Hooker trying to hide behind Uber. 1000 bucks says no way in hell is she a rideshare driver


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Hooker trying to hide behind Uber. 1000 bucks says no way in hell is she a rideshare driver


She met the guy when he was a pax and she was an Uber driver. Then she gave him a cash ride. Why would a hooker drive a john away from his motel? She would not drive him anywhere if she was a hooker. Are you implying that all Uber drivers are ugly?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-driver-escapes-abduction-knifepoint-225500402.html
> A Nashville-based Uber driver survived a terrifying attempted kidnapping last week, according to a report from _News Channel 5_. The passenger in the back seat allegedly pulled a knife on the driver, 26-year-old Carolina Vargas, but she escaped by jumping out of the vehicle onto the highway.
> 
> Vargas first encountered Christopher Miller on Tuesday, May 5, when he ordered a ride and claimed his semi-truck had broken down. Vargas dropped Miller off at a hotel in Cleveland, Tennessee, outside Chattanooga near the Georgia border. As drivers often do to secure extra work, she made plans to pick him up and drive him to his truck in Nashville on Friday. She did just that, but this time, it was without the use of the Uber app.
> ...


She could be a Hollywood Stunt Woman !

If Hollywood EVER REOPENS . . .

The guy who pulled the knife . . .

Kidnapping across state lines.

THIS IS A FEDERAL CASE.

HE CAN KISS 20 YEARS GOODBYE !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Uber driver escapes abduction at knifepoint by jumping out of her car at 60 mph*

****ing hell!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I swear I've seen this ugly mug before. What's his UP username?

:laugh:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

And this is why you dont take cash rides‼

Compare the actions of the same guy doing a cash ride versus a uber ride. Now he thinks he can get away without a trace. Goes to show how dangerous it is. Not worth it.

🚫💵


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Why is she driving Uber in a Ford Explorer?


Why does anyone drive a Ford?



tohunt4me said:


> She could be a Hollywood Stunt Woman !


I dont think there will be another Dumb and Dumber movie...



TemptingFate said:


> Are you implying that all Uber drivers are ugly?


No need to imply. Have you ever taken an Uber?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Scary stuff people. Taxi driving has always been one of the most dangerous jobs around. Uber and technology has made it much safer but the risks are still high. Now without very many cabs anymore the crazies will naturally migrate over. Stay safe, stay alive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> Scary stuff people. Taxi driving has always been one of the most dangerous jobs around. Uber and technology has made it much safer but the risks are still high. Now without very many cabs anymore the crazies will naturally migrate over. Stay safe, stay alive.


I've had half a dozen (yes 6) incidents over the years. 4 in a taxi and 2 in uber. Not one involved an attempt to deprive me of cash. There's no reason that any of the 6 couldn't have happened in uber as easily as in a taxi.

Truth be told, credit card terminals make a straight up robbery of a taxi virtually pointless. Who carries cash?

(a couple of drunken assualts, a handsy guy who got his face punched, getting the car rammed with a walmart shopping cart (after refusing to take her and her 6 kids in a camry)

Here's the reality...

I think it's more dangerous in an uber...

Carjacking someone for a taxi?

Yeah i see some hoodrat getting anything for a jacked taxi.

A caddy or a BMW? I see a street rat getting a few bucks for one.

Another thing, if someone sticks a nife to my side and demands me to give up the keys to the taxi?

Goodbye taxi... see you...

Not fighting that....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I swear I've seen this ugly mug before. What's his UP username?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 460963


Looks like an aspiring Serial Killer.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Looks like an aspiring Serial Killer.


...or a seasoned one &#129300;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....not an uber ride. What do we learn from this?


crazy people also requests rides with out the app .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberGoldPartner said:


> She's not supposed to escape with her life by all means even if it means to jump out of a speeding car ?


No, _she weren't 'appposta' be doin' no off-app-lee-kay-shinn kash rides._



ColdRider said:


> I'm sure she was promptly deactivated


As this is the equivalent of a street hail; and; as Uber de-activates no questions asked if a driver accepts a street hail and it finds out about it; I would not be surprised.



SHalester said:


> ....not an uber ride. What do we learn from this?


I will not do off-application rides.
I will not do off-application rides.
I will not do off-application rides.
I will not do off-application rides.
I will not do off application rides.












TemptingFate said:


> _May 12_ _UPDATE: A representative from Uber said the incident did not take place when the rider and independent driver were using the Uber app and was not an Uber trip. Uber said it is against its community guidelines to get in contact once a trip is completed._


..................funny, no mention of an off-application job............................



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> credit card terminals make a straight up robbery of a taxi virtually pointless. Who carries cash?


This has been one of the side benefits of mandatory card acceptance by drivers. Most of the cab robberies here these days have been serial. All of the serial robbers have been caught. Every time that the same thug pulls a robbery, his chances of getting popped increase geometrically. They rob driver one, they do not get enough money for the drug man, so they rob another. Still, there is not enough money for the drug man, so the thug robs another. He keeps up with this and gets popped.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I think it's more dangerous in an uber...


I have read about more incidents that involved Uber/Lyft drivers here, of late than cab drivers. The one difference is that I am aware of only one Uber driver's being killed, here, I am aware of three cab drivers, recently.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm glad she survived I just wished she could have slowed down another 15-20 MPH to soften the blow


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm glad she survived I just wished she could have slowed down another 15-20 MPH to soften the blow


She was on the highway, and probably panicking. I can see how it could've happened. Her flight or fight response kicked in and she wasn't thinking clearly. She probably just thought to get away immediately, whatever the cost.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

She's not an Uber driver if she's off the app.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberGoldPartner said:


> She's not supposed to escape with her life by all means even if it means to jump out of a speeding car ? Hmm


:rollseyes: No. Clearly, when @Lissetti said. "What in the Ted Bundy is wrong with that girl?", she was not referring to her jumping out to save her life. She was referring to the woman using a Ford Explorer for rideshare.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-driver-escapes-abduction-knifepoint-225500402.html
> A Nashville-based Uber driver survived a terrifying attempted kidnapping last week, according to a report from _News Channel 5_. The passenger in the back seat allegedly pulled a knife on the driver, 26-year-old Carolina Vargas, but she escaped by jumping out of the vehicle onto the highway.
> 
> Vargas first encountered Christopher Miller on Tuesday, May 5, when he ordered a ride and claimed his semi-truck had broken down. Vargas dropped Miller off at a hotel in Cleveland, Tennessee, outside Chattanooga near the Georgia border. As drivers often do to secure extra work, she made plans to pick him up and drive him to his truck in Nashville on Friday. She did just that, but this time, it was without the use of the Uber app.
> ...


She's toast.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

And to add insult to Injury I'm sure Uber deactivated her....

Never bring a knife to a gun fight sir.
Why can't I get these idiots in my car.. besides the different ending.. I'd have dash cam footage of his final mistake In life....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> So many questions:
> Why is she driving Uber in a Ford Explorer?
> What was that creep hoping to accomplish? (OK, I think I don't want to know)
> Is that the first time that the creep has assaulted/raped/murdered a woman?
> ...


Just grab the steering wheel and keep it on the road until it coasts to a near stop. As it gets slower and slower, climb into front seat and hit brakes, too.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

June132017 said:


> She's not an Uber driver if she's off the app.


Or once she leaves the vehicle at speed . Tenn/ Georgia border , reeks of a scene from the movie , Deliverance , squeal like a pig , yeah not happening .


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-driver-escapes-abduction-knifepoint-225500402.html
> A Nashville-based Uber driver survived a terrifying attempted kidnapping last week, according to a report from _News Channel 5_. The passenger in the back seat allegedly pulled a knife on the driver, 26-year-old Carolina Vargas, but she escaped by jumping out of the vehicle onto the highway.
> 
> https://www.newschannel5.com/news/n...pes-kidnapping-by-bailing-out-of-speeding-car


This is why I never take trips off app. Never.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

If this happened in a blue state like NY, the police would impound her car and fine her $2000 for running an illegal taxi.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Is Uber surprised she chose a cash trip over getting ripped off by them? Besides, if someone wants a return trip, and you are already heading that way, why the hell wouldn't you say yes? You would sound like you're making excuses if you say no and this could be interpreted negatively by the stranger who is in your car offering their number for a return trip. It catches drivers off guard even if they don't really want to do it deep down. So most will just agree to it because there was no training on how to say no to this and no education given to riders that there is a strict policy against off app arrangements.


----------

